# Boost Pressure Control Valve (N249) ISSUE



## 180hpto310hp (Dec 15, 2006)

Just wanted to see if anyone has come across this issue with a big turbo setup running a BOV. My lovely engine light came on so I ran vag-com and turns out this is the fault code. 
17608 - Boost Pressure Control Valve (N249): Mechanical Malfunction
P1200 - 35-10 - Intermittent
I've heard of people just bypassing the valve and running it straight to the DV, but not sure how that would work for me in this case. I want that valve gone, my car has been surging under low boost so any help would be awesome.


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

I'm not bashing a BOV I actually had one installed on my Passat but I wouldn't run a BOV with a big turbo , just because you could be trowing out too much metered air . but thats just me , anyway ,here is a write up in how to get rid of the N249 .
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3111538


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (1.8Tabamoura)*

You have a GT30 and run an N249? Get rid of it, and you'll get rid of the code







You'll also have better boost response/control, and it only takes a few hours


----------



## 180hpto310hp (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

I'm kinda scared to do it. The last 1.8T big turbo guy I knew removed the "unnecessary" vac lines and ended up getting worse surging problems haha. Thanks for the help, I'll probably end up doing it anyway.


----------



## 1.8Tjettta01 (Nov 12, 2007)

N249
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4048354


----------



## kclax44 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: (1.8Tjettta01)*

Any problems with deleting the N249? Should it be done with a stock turbo?


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (kclax44)*

Step-by-step delete: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4048354 No, I'm very happy with the delete, better boost control and less crap under the hood


----------

